# Ken Bruce in Morse Code



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio2/shows/bruce/index.shtml

Rather bizarre way of remembering as it could have had a message as well... but nice anyway.

Mike


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Mike
Watching a kids film 'Transformers' on Sky the other night I was amused to see that when all forms of modern communications failed, they rushed over to a corner were a cobweb bedecked HF station (I am still resisting the use of the term 'short wave') which, coupled with morse, was used to save the world again. (Remember Independence Day?).
They generated the morse with a computer.... so in our terms they cheated a bit....but I'll give them some slack on that.... they were being chased by a 50 foot high mechanical nightmare.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob,
I didn't see the film but now I'm wondering why all the comms went down yet their computer survived? (a lead covered laptop perhaps resistant to EMP 
Whats wrong with a bit of bent tin for a morse key and collecting carbon deposits to make a primitive mic, ahhh there lies a story we could collectively write.

Mike


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Ahhh you've found the flaw in the cunning plan. I think they used the computer (maybe it was a valve (toob) computer ? (cough cough)) because nobody knew the morse code. But they had a convenient morse program installed.......?

OK OK, I give up.

I thought the cobwebs were a nice touch though.

I had to go to another computer with Real Player to listen to Ken Bruce message. Sounds computer generated to me as well ...... is there anybody at the BBC who knows morse I ask myself ? (Could there be a job going ?)


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Of course, slaps forehead, no flaw, elementary my dear Watson, a cobweb covered valve main frame computer right there in the corner - I can almost smell the two hundred valves warming up.

I suspect there may be one or two ex R/0's in Aunty Beebs Engineering section, it would be nice if they were occasionally seconded to their wartime dramas just for accuracy's sake. Jeremy Clarkson discovered quite a few morse readers B\)


----------



## David Davies (Dec 11, 2006)

*morse still has it's use*

As an older car driver I sometimes get urged on by "flash Harry banger drivers" in their BMWs etc . I respond to their pips with an appropriate word sent in morse on my car horn. With a degree of adjustment to the car horn one can get a good rhythm (even for a deckie). Flash Harry recognises it as morse but can't read it, very frustrating for him, and I proceed on my way at a moderate speed having careful regard for the cir***stances and conditions. I do know of course that I'm breaking the law.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Afternoon all,

I heard the morse on the show. I have some vague idea that he has talked previously about morse and morse keys. Possibly a radio amateur! 

Hawkey01


----------

